# PocketPC 2003 - MSN apps removal?



## khx (Oct 30, 1999)

Does anyone know how to remove the MSN applications (Messenger & Pocket MSN) from a Pocket PC? THey are apps I know I will never use 'cause I hate them on a normal computer in the first place. 

How can I rid my ipaq1945 of them and free up some of the memory that is being wasted with their presence???? THere must be a way! Help?!
thanks


----------



## Delboy1234 (Apr 3, 2003)

if you download the update for pocket msn messenger file then follow the instructions to install it, if it is allready installed this will then ask you if you want to uninstall, then uninstall it then it is complete.

I did this by accident when trying to upgrade my msn.

i think this will work.


----------

